# Eye Floaters



## debodun (Jun 17, 2022)

My left eye's vision is almost obscured by floaters. Some are moderate sized gray patches and I have a few small black spots. I find them very distracting - "Was that a mouse running across the floor?", and I'm swatting at bugs that aren't there. My ophthalmologist says there's no remedy for floaters.


----------



## Phynix (Jun 17, 2022)

They are very annoying!  And you're right, nothing to be done!  
That plus tinnitus and an extraordinary sense of smell.... Just ugh... Lol


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2022)

I notice my first floater a few years ago - a crooked black wire.
And I learned to stop shooing bugs.  I read about an enzyme in pineapple - Bromelain - that helps dissolve floaters.  I eat some every morning & have noted some improvement.
https://visionsource-meadville.com/...iwan found,the collagen that creates floaters.


----------



## palides2021 (Jun 17, 2022)

I eat blueberries every morning and that seems to also help!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2022)

I had some about ten years ago that went away on their own.


----------



## C50 (Jun 17, 2022)

I have had them in my left eye for years but only notice them in bright light or if I squint my eyes.

Two years ago I decided to get an eye exam,  I've never worn glasses but have been using readers for about ten years.  The optomitrest said I would benefit from good prescription glasses so I purchased a pair.  They ruin the vision in the eye with the floaters so badly I can't wear them.  Went back to the optomitrest and she just shrugged, said sometimes that happens with floaters.  Really ticked me off, and of course she wouldn't return my money.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 17, 2022)

@debodun 

In this under 10-minute video, this eye doctor says pineapples will cure floaters.


----------



## IKE (Jun 17, 2022)

I was having quite a few hair looking floaters a couple of years ago and my ophthalmologist told me to start using Refresh Optive Advanced three times a day.......I did and they have been reduced significantly. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Refresh-...t-Eye-Drops-Preserved-Tears-1-Count-0-33-fl-o


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 17, 2022)

C50 said:


> I have had them in my left eye for years but only notice them in bright light or if I squint my eyes.
> 
> Two years ago I decided to get an eye exam,  I've never worn glasses but have been using readers for about ten years.  The optomitrest said I would benefit from good prescription glasses so I purchased a pair.  They ruin the vision in the eye with the floaters so badly I can't wear them.  Went back to the optomitrest and she just shrugged, said sometimes that happens with floaters.  Really ticked me off, and of course she wouldn't return my money.


What a scam.


----------



## Leann (Jun 17, 2022)

I have floaters, too. I've had them for about five years in both eyes. I may try pineapple to see if it helps.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 17, 2022)

Della said:


> I had some about ten years ago that went away on their own.


They do usually go away on their own, but not the ones that form underneath the cornea. And eye-drops can't reach those ones.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 17, 2022)

Leann said:


> I have floaters, too. I've had them for about five years in both eyes. I may try pineapple to see if it helps.


Can't hurt.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 17, 2022)

I had several floaters about 6 or 8 years ago.  My eye doctor recommended taking a 10mg. Lutein pill and a fish oil capsule every day.  Over a couple of years, they went away.  Taking a daily PreserVision Areds2 is also a good daily supplement...my wife takes those.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 17, 2022)

C50 said:


> I have had them in my left eye for years but only notice them in bright light or if I squint my eyes.
> 
> Two years ago I decided to get an eye exam,  I've never worn glasses but have been using readers for about ten years.  The optomitrest said I would benefit from good prescription glasses so I purchased a pair.  They ruin the vision in the eye with the floaters so badly I can't wear them.  Went back to the optomitrest and she just shrugged, said sometimes that happens with floaters.  Really ticked me off, and of course she wouldn't return my money.


You can't return prescription glasses!  They were made just for you!


----------



## Right Now (Jun 17, 2022)

No one has mentioned that after awhile your brain sends signals to your eyes to "ignore" the floaters.  This was explained to me by my ophthalmologist.  Not to say they go away, or dissolve always, but the brain tells you not to recognize them unless you are looking at a white wall or bright sunlight.
I have found one of my floaters seemed to go away.  But, last fall another one appeared!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 17, 2022)

Right Now said:


> No one has mentioned that after awhile your brain sends signals to your eyes to "ignore" the floaters.  This was explained to me by my ophthalmologist.  Not to say they go away, or dissolve always, but the brain tells you not to recognize them unless you are looking at a white wall or bright sunlight.
> I have found one of my floaters seemed to go away.  But, last fall another one appeared!


Exactly what I was about to write. I've had floaters for years, but I rarely notice them. Last optician I saw was surprised I could ignore the big one he saw.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 17, 2022)

Now that you mentioned it, I haven't seen any floaters since I had my cataract surgery a couple of years ago.
They've disappeared.


----------



## feywon (Jun 17, 2022)

debodun said:


> My left eye's vision is almost obscured by floaters. Some are moderate sized gray patches and I have a few small black spots. I find them very distracting - "Was that a mouse running across the floor?", and I'm swatting at bugs that aren't there. My ophthalmologist says there's no remedy for floaters.


It depends on the primary cause: natural ageing or a disease process.  If they don't start till after 55-60 more likely natrual aging if they started in late 40's and have progressively increased (tho rate of increase varies greatly in various sufferers) more likely disease process and should have a visit with corneal specialist to determine which is the case.

As for the brain/eye connection.  The brain  doesn't so much ignore as it fills in the blanks (the data gaps) similarly to how it fills in the permanent blind spot, with surrounding data. The problem with that is unless you are a very self aware person you could  ignore an escslating vision problem and not get it checked properly (corneal specialust) till some serious accident is caused by it. 

If caused by disease process there are remedies. I had corneal implants in 2014 that did did it for me. If i live another 10-20 yrs the problem could re-occur but so far haven't.


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

I hear you, they are so annoying.


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2022)

Right Now said:


> No one has mentioned that after awhile your brain sends signals to your eyes to "ignore" the floaters.  This was explained to me by my ophthalmologist.  Not to say they go away, or dissolve always, but the brain tells you not to recognize them unless you are looking at a white wall or bright sunlight.
> I have found one of my floaters seemed to go away.  But, last fall another one appeared!


Yes, the brain makes us ignore them & it is often misinterpreted as "They went away."
Much like "Tinnitus."  I only hear it half the time, but it's there all the time.


----------



## C50 (Jun 17, 2022)

Pepper said:


> You can't return prescription glasses!  They were made just for you!


Sure I get that, but if they would have warned that glasses may not work well because of my floaters I wouldn't have purchased them.  When you go to a professional they have the expertise and should tell you what to expect.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2022)

I've returned glasses a couple of times that were a little too strong or something. True they can't use the lenses on someone else, but they can put new lenses for you in those frames.  I pay around four hundred dollars for my strong (7.5) lenses, but the actual cost of that plastic lens is minimal. It's the exam and the expertise that you're paying for.  Don't hesitate to go back and tell them they don't work for you and if they don't replace them then I would change doctors.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 17, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Now that you mentioned it, I haven't seen any floaters since I had my cataract surgery a couple of years ago.
> They've disappeared.


Mine did too after the surgery.


----------



## Jules (Jun 17, 2022)

Della said:


> I pay around four hundred dollars for my strong (7.5) lenses, but the actual cost of that plastic lens is minimal. It's the exam and the expertise that you're paying for.


Is your eye exam free?  I have to pay a portion, $80, medical pays the rest.  The frame and lenses are separate and are very expensive.  I replaced the frame once for a different colour and the charge was $15 to cover costs.  The frame alone had been $300 so you can see the markup.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 17, 2022)

I had regular floaters(right eye) back in the '90s.  After my ex and I parted ways my floaters went away...


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2022)

C50 said:


> Sure I get that, but if they would have warned that glasses may not work well because of my floaters I wouldn't have purchased them.  When you go to a professional they have the expertise and should tell you what to expect.


When money is involved, most professionals will not provide any information that might change your mind.


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2022)

I thought the floaters were bad. Suddenly I have a blind spot. Only in left eye and it looks like a semi-circle in the lower right.


I was just to my ophthalmologist 3 weeks ago and he said everything was fine.


----------



## Jules (Jun 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> I thought the floaters were bad. Suddenly I have a blind spot. Only in left eye and it looks like a semi-circle in the lower right.
> 
> View attachment 226130
> I was just to my ophthalmologist 3 weeks ago and he said everything was fine.


Did you have this problem when you saw him?  If not, get in touch right away because it could be a retinal detachment.  I lost my vision in one eye because of this.


----------



## win231 (Jun 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> I thought the floaters were bad. Suddenly I have a blind spot. Only in left eye and it looks like a semi-circle in the lower right.
> 
> View attachment 226130
> I was just to my ophthalmologist 3 weeks ago and he said everything was fine.


Does the spot move around when you move your eyeball?  If it does, it's OK - a typical floater.


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2022)

win231 said:


> Does the spot move around when you move your eyeball?  If it does, it's OK - a typical floater.


No it doesn't move.


----------



## win231 (Jun 21, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I eat blueberries every morning and that seems to also help!


"Enzymes are compounds that help to metabolize protein, fats or carbohydrates. Some fruits contain enzymes, although blueberries are not among this group. Good examples include pineapple, which is rich in bromelain, and papaya, which is rich in papain."

"Pineapple is the only food known to contain bromelain, an enzyme that digests protein."


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2022)

Jules said:


> Did you have this problem when you saw him?  If not, get in touch right away because it could be a retinal detachment.  I lost my vision in one eye because of this.


No it didn't. I just called and the soonest he could see me is Friday late morning.


----------



## win231 (Jun 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> No it doesn't move.


I'd get a second opinion, if you can.  My floaters always move around, but I don't know if it's possible to have floaters that don't.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

win231 said:


> I'd get a second opinion, if you can.  My floaters always move around, but I don't know if it's possible to have floaters that don't.


I'm pretty sure if you walk just across a room,  the floaters move right along with you .


----------



## feywon (Jun 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> I thought the floaters were bad. Suddenly I have a blind spot. Only in left eye and it looks like a semi-circle in the lower right.
> 
> View attachment 226130
> I was just to my ophthalmologist 3 weeks ago and he said everything was fine.


I had a full circle, but small (tiny)  spot in left eye for about  decade. Wasn't continuely aware of it, and any more a problem than the many floaters.  Not sure if it was related to my Fuch's Dystrophy but since  my corneal implants i haven't seen it at all.

But if it bothers you, get s second opinion like @win231  suggested.


----------



## Jules (Jun 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> No it didn't. I just called and the soonest he could see me is Friday late morning.


Take that appointment.  If the dark spot gets worse, go to ER.  

Would you also describe this dark spot as a curtain coming down?  If so, I’d try to get into any eye professional or doctor so they can refer you right away.


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2022)

It was preceded by sparkler-like flashes of light.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

win231 said:


> "Enzymes are compounds that help to metabolize protein, fats or carbohydrates. Some fruits contain enzymes, although blueberries are not among this group. Good examples include pineapple, which is rich in bromelain, and papaya, which is rich in papain."
> 
> "Pineapple is the only food known to contain bromelain, an enzyme that digests protein."


"Which foods contain bromelain?

Bromelain is found in the *fruit, skin and sweet juice of the pineapple plant* and has been used for centuries by the indigenous people of Central and South America as a natural treatment for a number of ailments ( 5 ). You can get papain and bromelain by eating raw papaya and pineapple, respectively.Feb 17, 2018"

"About 353,000 results (0.59 seconds) 
Search Results
Featured snippet from the web​“Pineapple is the only food known to contain bromelain, *an enzyme that helps your skin and tissues heal*,” Zumpano says. *“Bromelain appears to produce substances that combat in pain and swelling.”* Consuming bromelain from pineapple might also help your skin heal after surgery or injury.Oct 4, 2021"

For those who were seeking an anti-inflammatory supplement,  bromelain works very good in many cases .....  start slow,  testing a little at a time to be sure there's no allergic component to reckon with.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> It was preceded by sparkler-like flashes of light.


I had that happen to me one day years ago,
and went to someone who was able to test and identify it.

It was from a 'new' steak/bbq sauce I had just eaten,  with something in it I was allergic to.

i.e. the sparkler-like flashes of light I saw were from an allergy that soon dissipated/went away on its own,  in my case.  
If I eat the same ingredient again,  or msg,  the same thing happens again.


----------



## Jules (Jun 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> It was preceded by sparkler-like flashes of light.


That’s the other question the doctor ask.  Did you tell the receptionist at the ophthalmologist’s this.  

From the Mayo Clinic.  

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/retinal-detachment/symptoms-causes/syc-20351344


> Retinal detachment itself is painless. But warning signs almost always appear before it occurs or has advanced, such as:
> 
> 
> The sudden appearance of many floaters — tiny specks that seem to drift through your field of vision
> ...


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

unedited search: 

"Search for: Why does canned pineapple not have bromelain?

Does banana have bromelain?

Does bromelain help eye floaters?






A study from Taiwan found a 70% *decrease in floaters* among participants who consumed pineapple daily for three months. 

Researchers attribute the treatment's success to the enzyme “bromelain” which is found in pineapple. *They believe that the bromelain dissolves the collagen that creates floaters*.Jul 2, 2021"


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2022)

Jules said:


> That’s the other question the doctor ask.  Did you tell the receptionist at the ophthalmologist’s this.


Too late to get appt. today and he takes Wednesdays off. I have to deliver meals on Thursday at a time they could give me an appt that day. The next available was Friday late morning. I did say I had a blind spot, but her concern was underwhelming.

I am on my way to an Energent Care facility. Will post more tomorrow.


----------



## win231 (Jun 21, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> unedited search:
> 
> "Search for: Why does canned pineapple not have bromelain?
> 
> ...


I can't believe people actually pay for canned or cooked pineapple.
I don't even buy it already cut up; It's easy to chop it up & I get to chew on the core or put it in my Vitamix.
I've suggested it to friends & some will say, "No, I won't eat pineapple; it has too much sugar."
1.  I only need to eat 4-5 bites of it every day.  (OK for a diabetic like me)
2.  The sugar in fruit is naturally there & unprocessed - not the same as the processed concentrated sugar in ice cream & cookies.
https://www.verywellhealth.com/pineapple-carb-counts-health-benefits-1087567


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

win231 said:


> I can't believe people actually pay for canned or cooked pineapple.
> I don't even buy it already cut up; It's easy to chop it up & I get to chew on the core or put it in my Vitamix.
> I've suggested it to friends & some will say, "No, I won't eat pineapple; it has too much sugar."
> 1.  I only need to eat 4-5 bites of it every day.  (OK for a diabetic like me)
> ...


It's devastating to america that people pay thousands of dollars for drugs that don't cure them, 
and don't know about what will help for a few cents in comparison.


----------



## Jules (Jun 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> I am on my way to an Energent Care facility. Will post more tomorrow.


Good luck.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

win231 said:


> When money is involved, most professionals will not provide any information that might change your mind.


Lay people too,  non-professionals,  often stick to the party-line unmoving.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 21, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> It's devastating to america that people pay thousands of dollars for drugs that don't cure them,



a patient cured is revenue lost...

@debodun  -  fingers crossed there's a quick resolution with your eye issues


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> a patient cured is revenue lost...


Exactly,  and sadly what all the other people in medical and pharmacy, and too many pastors,  said years ago when I asked.

They ALL with one mind parroted the pharmakeia mantra -  'if' it cannot be patented, we won't tell people about it.   This included the simple cures for cancer proven and used in many countries for the last two centuries.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 21, 2022)

win231 said:


> When money is involved, most professionals will not provide any information that might change your mind.


Ditto political and medical cartels/ monopolies/  megalopolies


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 22, 2022)

debodun said:


> My left eye's vision is almost obscured by floaters. Some are moderate sized gray patches and I have a few small black spots. I find them very distracting - "Was that a mouse running across the floor?", and I'm swatting at bugs that aren't there. My ophthalmologist says there's no remedy for floaters.


I had quite a bit of trouble with those things a few years ago.. immediately after an ear procedure.  
You might want to find a doctor to check and see if you have an inner-ear condition.


----------



## debodun (Jun 22, 2022)

12 hours in 'the big city' on the doctor-go-round. Diagnosis - detached retina. Surgery scheduled for next week.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 22, 2022)

debodun said:


> 12 hours in 'the big city' on the doctor-go-round. Diagnosis - detached retina. Surgery scheduled for next week.


Thought it sounded like detached retina. Glad you are scheduled for surgery. I'm assuming it will be laser.
Until then, take care, Deb.


----------



## Jules (Jun 22, 2022)

The good thing is that it must not be too bad or you’d be in surgery today.  Did they give you any instructions for the recovery?  The one thing you should do is buy &/or prepare lots of meals so you don’t over exert yourself while on the mend.


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2022)

At the senior center today, I loaded up on the give-away food.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 23, 2022)

Best of luck deb.  You're not going to drive yourself, are you?


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm working on it. I asked my cousin and he is not available next week. The medical people I've talked to have said it *can't* be a medi van service. I put out a request through the church grapevine - awaiting a reply.


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2022)

This is the retina specialist with which I had a consultation. I think he looks like Jeff Goldblum.

https://retinaconsultants.org/about-us/our-doctors/jonathan-huz/


----------



## Jules (Jun 23, 2022)

He could be Jeff’s brother.  Was he as tall?


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jun 23, 2022)

Try to look at the floater and it moves


----------



## Patricia (Jun 24, 2022)

I tried organic castor oil in my eyes and that seemed to help me.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 24, 2022)

I have experienced floaters in both eyes at different times.  These were caused by *Posterior* *vitreous* *detachment* (PVD) 

This is a condition where your *vitreous* comes away from the retina at the back of your eye. This is caused by changes in your *vitreous* gel. PVD isn't painful and it doesn't cause sight loss, but you may have symptoms such as seeing floaters (small dark spots or shapes) and flashing lights.  It is increasingly common with advancing age.  Sometimes it causes no problems, although in my case it caused a small retinal tear that was repaired by laser 'stitches'.  The floaters do tend to subside over time and I don't think that any foodstuff has an effect.   Probably just the floaters subsiding naturally.


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

Jules said:


> He could be Jeff’s brother.  Was he as tall?


Yes, tall and thin.


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

No one from church has come forward to help me with my transportation problem and I don't blame them. I wouldn't volunteer to drive someone I barely know on a 60 mile round trip in a busy, congested inner city locale and wait for hours for them.

However that still leaves me up in the air.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> No one from church has come forward to help me with my transportation problem and I don't blame them. I wouldn't volunteer to drive someone I barely know on a 60 mile round trip in a busy, congested inner city locale and wait for hours for them.
> 
> However that still leaves me up in the air.


Check your health insurance regarding "transportation".  Many plans have provisions for transportation reimbursement for medical/surgery needs.  Better to spend some money to get to/from the doctor than risking losing your sight.


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

I am now worn out with medical personnel calling me several times a day asking for the same information. I tell them that I've explained things over and over to their associates and why can they get that information from people I've already given that information? They say "We have to get it from you." One even wanted to know the name of the company that did a sleep apnea study I had done 10 years ago or more and the results. I just don't have all that data at my fingertips.


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Check your health insurance regarding "transportation".  Many plans have provisions for transportation reimbursement for medical/surgery needs.  Better to spend some money to get to/from the doctor than risking losing your sight.


As I mentioned earlier in this thread (#56) it can't be a medi-van transport. It must be a relative or very close friend.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> As I mentioned earlier in this thread (#56) it can't be a medi-van transport. It must be a relative or very close friend.


Can you get a flat-rate for a taxi, there and back?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 24, 2022)

Living in the sticks may be pretty; when it comes to medical care it loses its charm sometimes.  The difference between urban & rural care can be devastating.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 24, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Can you get a flat-rate for a taxi, there and back?


Yeah, don't be cheap with your health for god's sake.  Stay overnight in a hotel if you have to.  You can lose the sight in that eye if you don't take care of it.


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Can you get a flat-rate for a taxi, there and back?


That's the same situation as a medi-van. I was told it has to be a relative or close friend.


----------



## Jules (Jun 24, 2022)

Check out the decent hotels nearby.  You might even need to stay there the night before if they require you very early in the morning.  At least your car would be there. 

Get on the phone with them today and say you don’t have anyone.  Ask if they have suggestions. 

Have they said  that you must have someone with you afterwards.  That’s pretty standard.  I needed someone to get the my prescriptions drops because they refused to give them out until after the surgery.

Are you expected to see the surgeon the next day?  If so, this is a good reason to stay at a hotel.  

Is this a vitrectomy or laser work?


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

Jules said:


> Are you expected to see the surgeon the next day?  If so, this is a good reason to stay at a hotel.
> 
> Is this a vitrectomy or laser work?


Yes, I have to see the doctor the next day. I didn't hear laser mentioned so it's probably vitrectomy. I did hear something about them putting air bubble inside the eye. The problem with the hotel idea is the location of the procedure is 5 miles from his office and I'm not supposed to drive.


----------



## Jules (Jun 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> The problem with the hotel idea is the location of the procedure is 5 miles from his office and I'm not supposed to drive.


Taking a taxi to a hotel and back to his office may be the lesser of evils.  You may be under orders to be keep your head down 24/7 so you won’t be driving.  

Don’t try to save money.  Pay whatever you need to get yourself to and from the surgery safely.


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

And how am I going to pay for a motel? I don't have any "plastic".


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2022)

Ask the hotel/motel if you can pay in cash - explain that you don't use credit cards.
I paid cash while traveling in Australia and Hong Kong. It's money. I don't think they will say "no".


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

I've been advised my the doctor's office not to bring cash or other valuable with me.

Medicare doesn't play for transportation and neither does my secondary insurance.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> I've been advised my the doctor's office not to bring cash or other valuable with me.
> 
> Medicare doesn't play for transportation and neither does my secondary insurance.


Can you use an ATM before/after the hospital, to pay for the motel, and get a taxi?


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

Does using an ATM require a credit card?


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

I thought I had found a transportation service (Shred 518), but they only accept Medicaid (not Medicare) insurance and do not take cash rides.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> Does using an ATM require a credit card?


It's a bank card, for deposits/withdrawals.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> I thought I had found a transportation service (Shred 518), but they only accept Medicaid (not Medicare) insurance and do not take cash rides.


What are you going to do, Deb? All I can say, is, get there somehow on your own.

Meanwhile, can you visit your bank and get a bank card, so you could withdraw money from an ATM?


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2022)

I emailed the surgeon's office to ask what the procedure entailed. This was the reply:

*Your planned procedure is a Pars Plana Vitrectomy, Scleral Buckle, EndoLaser, Gas Versus Silicone Oil Injection - Left Eye*

Anyway, I still have a small sliver of vision in the uppper left of that eye, but it's about 7/8 occluded.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> I emailed the surgeon's office to ask what the procedure entailed. This was the reply:
> 
> *Your planned procedure is a Pars Plana Vitrectomy, Scleral Buckle, EndoLaser, Gas Versus Silicone Oil Injection - Left Eye*
> 
> ...


If your vision has declined to this level, it is no longer safe for you to drive.  You need to get this resolved, ASAP.


----------



## mrstime (Jun 24, 2022)

It those cotton picken bugs that dart around. Then when I actually look there are no bugs.


----------



## Jules (Jun 24, 2022)

You definitely won’t be fit to drive that day because of the drugs.  I had five eye surgeries; I know how debilitating it can be.  If your bank is open tomorrow, go get a debit card.  I don’t think they can get you a credit card so quickly.  

Call decent hotels and ask them if you can put down a cash security deposit.  Stay the night before and the night of the operation.  The hotel will have a security box you can use or hide your excess cash in the room.  Put up a Do Not Disturb sign so the room isn’t cleaned.  Take enough money with you for the taxi both ways.  

Don’t worry about how much this is costing you.  Do whatever it takes to keep your vision.


----------



## Jules (Jun 24, 2022)

FYI, you won’t be able to see immediately.  The gas bubble has to dissolve, usually up to six weeks.


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2022)

This is when I learn who my REAL friends are. Suddenly everyone has something to do that day (e.g. I have to wash my hair, I have to walk my dog, my car's back door window won't open, my favorite episode of "The Twilight Zone is on TV, etc.)


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2022)

I'm so sorry (((deb)))


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2022)

Could you ask the doctor re: travel?  I've had many procedures where a particular doctor always had his office arrange transportation for me.


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Could you ask the doctor re: travel?  I've had many procedures where a particular doctor always had his office arrange transportation for me.


The surgical co-ordinator at the doctor's said "I'm working on it." Last I heard from her was Thursday, now it's the weekend.


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2022)

Still nobody from my church has come forward with an offer. It's not like I'm asking for nothing. In my email, I stipulated that I'd pay for their time, gas and even buy them a meal at any restaurant of their choice. 

The problem may be that most of the parishioners are very elderly and can't drive well themselves and almost everyone else has serious problems in their lives as evidenced in the church prayer list - almost every member is on it with some issue.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2022)

You're too kind.


----------



## Jules (Jun 25, 2022)

What day is the procedure?


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2022)

Jules said:


> What day is the procedure?


This coming Tuesday.


----------



## Jules (Jun 25, 2022)

Maybe you can arrange to get a temporary credit or debit card by then so you could use that proper transportation company.  

You might want to buy a short term use mobile phone just so you have some way for them to contact you while you’re in the city.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 25, 2022)

Here are some options for medical transportation help.............

https://www.care.com/senior-transportation/stillwater-ny

https://www.nyconnects.ny.gov/services/senior-transportation-service-3168


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2022)

That NY Connects was for Ontario County. I did call my county's Office for the Aging and they said they don't have a transportation program.

The other link only turned up people that were looking to work as an in-home heath care aide.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> That NY Connects was for Ontario County. I did call my county's Office for the Aging and they said they don't have a transportation program.
> 
> The other link only turned up people that were looking to work as an in-home heath care aide.


I "googled" 'Senior Transportation, Stillwater, NY', and came up with several web sites....two of which I posted in my other response.  Do a search on that topic...there are several sites.  One way, or another, if you don't have any friends/relatives that can help, it is going to cost you some money....or you will lose your sight.


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2022)

Thanks, Don. I appreciate your effort.


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2022)

One thing that also concers me is the time between when this started and when I will get treatment. It will be over a week and most items I've read on RD say it needs to be taken car of ASAP. The longer the wait, the less sucessful the procedure will be. Circimstances prevented this -  from being turned away at an emergency clinic and then having to go to another facility and then having to find someone with an appointment opening. Retinal specialists are rare here in my locale and those that are here are booked up for weeks.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2022)

debodun said:


> The other link only turned up people that were looking to work as an in-home heath care aide.



I just discovered this thread, and read the entire thing, and I am very upset for you, Deb. 
It's such a difficult and scary situation. 

I wonder if you could find someone like those who do their own in-home health aide work, or someone independent, who would accept payment, for what you will actually need.

It seems like you'd need to pay them a lot more than for a half day.
You need to stay in the area of the surgery, and be taken back to the surgeon, the following day, and for however many rechecks, before you can go home. You will not want your car there, as you will not be able to drive home, even after staying in that area overnight.

An assistant will require a big salary, but you will lose your sight, otherwise. 

Very sorry you are in this situation.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2022)

You also might need to contact your cousin again, to be sure it is understood that *this is* a serious time that you actually need a family member especially, if at all possible.


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2022)

I did see my cousin in church this morning. He's a hospice chaplain and he confirmed he will not be available this coming week on Tuesday or Wednesday since he has several funerals at which to officiate. However, one of the women in the early Bible study offered. If she comes through, my transportation troubles will be over.


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2022)

Oh, I forgot to mention why I didn't get any email resposes from the church members. I asked around today and those I talked with said they didn't receive any forwarded email from me. Then I learned the secretary is on vacation. Just my luck.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2022)

It's good to see your updates today, Deb.
We will hope that the next few days, will go as well for you as possible. 
Hopefully this week will move you toward resolving this stressful challenge.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2022)

Will be hoping very much, for you, all this week, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2022)

I have to be at the hospital at 7:30 am. Don't know when I'll be back online.


----------



## Jules (Jun 28, 2022)

Good luck today, @debodun


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm baaaaack.

During this experience I was appalled at the lack of communication between medical professionals and the medicals and me. The surgeon said I'd have 3 prescriptions to pick up at the pharmacy I use. When I stopped on my way home to get them, the pharmacy only had two. When I mentioned to the clerk that the doctor said there'd be 3, she said they would call him and straighten it out. By that time the doctor's office was closed. Wednesday they called me abut 9:30 am and said the other prescription was ready. I had my med driver take me back to the pharm and the clerk handed me two bags. I was puzzled since I was expecting only one and though the pharm had made a mistake, so I only accepted the one I was informed about. I called the doctors office and asked about the unexpected medication. She said that the doctor decided I needed it and to pick it up. The doctor's office never called me to let me know this, so I had to make another trip to the pharm. Also at my post-op exam, the surgeon asked if I slept face-down. I told him the last person to give me instructions about that said to lay on my right side. He gave a big sigh like I had done something wrong. Anyway, my sore eye is quite an eyesore.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2022)

@debodun 
That looks so uncomfortable, Deb .. what meds are you on? How frustrating, not to mention, annoying - that there was such a lack of communication with the eye doctor.


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2022)

All eye drops - my poor eye is drowning.

Prednisolone - 4x a day
Ocuflux - 4x a day
Atropine - 2x a day
Brimonidine - 3x a day


----------



## Bella (Jun 30, 2022)

Oh, boy. No doubt there's a lack of communication between medical "professionals", and God forbid you should question them about anything.  It's like the patient is secondary in the equation. Their lack of consideration for the condition you're in and the fact that they're making you schlep back and forth because they just can't seem to get their sh*t together is maddening. They've put you through the ringer. It really makes me wonder.

Your eye looks so sore, debs, I just wanna give you a {{{{BIG HUG}}}}. I hope you're feeling better soon.  

Bella


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2022)

I am very glad to hear your update, Deb!
Terribly difficult week for you, for sure.  I hope you start recuperating, very soon.


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2022)

The surgeon said recovery can take up to 6 weeks. Everyone is different. Depends on how quickly the gas bubble behind the eye is absorbed. What bothers me the most is having to lay on my face for 45 minutes of every hour. For the other 15 minutes, I can engage in "light" activity. I can't even prepare a meal and eat it in 15 minutes.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2022)

That is very difficult, Deb.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2022)

Can you get any audiobooks, Deb? 
 Perhaps if there is a library, someone from the library might even deliver for you, post-surgery.


----------



## Jules (Jul 1, 2022)

Are you permitted to drive this week.  You said you drove back to the drug store.  That would be over 15 minutes. 

I was face down 24/7. No breaks.  I ate facing down into my plate.  Listen to podcasts

Speaking from my experience and that of others, expect 5 - 6 weeks as the gas dissolves.  The bubble does get smaller and you’ll be able to look over the top.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2022)

Did you have some special apparatus, or purchase something specific, to help you remain in that position, and also do things like eating, @Jules  ?

Or did you prop yourself with pillows, etc?


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2022)

I had someone drive me to the pharmacy so I could keep my head bowed.

I use pillows and the Egyptian pose to keep in place. Fortunately I don't move around much when I sleep.


My cousin called to ask how I was and to say he was praying for me. Didn't ask if I needed anything, though. Can't blame him - he's a busy man being a hospice chaplain.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 1, 2022)

Glad to hear from you.  What an ordeal.  Best wishes, recover soon.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 1, 2022)

debodun said:


> My left eye's vision is almost obscured by floaters. Some are moderate sized gray patches and I have a few small black spots. I find them very distracting - "Was that a mouse running across the floor?", and I'm swatting at bugs that aren't there. My ophthalmologist says there's no remedy for floaters.


I feel ya Deb. I've had floaters for years of various sizes and shapes, but not as intrusive as yours. It amazes me that my eye specialist can spot new ones. I have the black spots and every now and then, like today, one that's a circle with a transparent center shows up. Once I developed a floater that scared the mess out of me. I had driven the 35 minutes to a clinic I covered. It was extremely cold outside. When I got inside, a floater that looked like a large leaf unfolding appeared. Even my co-worker at that location, who wasn't usually nice to me, was concerned. I didn't know if I was having a stroke or what. When I got back to my home office, my supervisor couldn't believe I drove in that condition.

I'm sorry that your floaters are obstructing your vision to the degree they are Deb. Apparently there isn't a cure for them or else my eye specialist would have taken care of them already.  Make sure to keep your eyes lubricated. I highly recommend Systane Ultra.
@Right Now You're probably right..I don't notice many of them, except for the black dot (easily mistaken for a small bug), unless I'm looking at a white screen. I haven't noticed the ones that look like hairs in a while.  @Pinky


----------



## Jules (Jul 1, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Did you have some special apparatus, or purchase something specific, to help you remain in that position, and also do things like eating, @Jules  ?
> 
> Or did you prop yourself with pillows, etc?


Mainly it was pillows.  Some people order a massage bed so there’s a place to put your face; I needed to order from another town and it would have taken 5 days.  The most helpful item was a very soft airline horseshoe shaped pillow.  Honestly, it was h*ll.

As the nurse at the hospital said, it would be the longest week of my life.  I thought so too at the time, until I detached again and was in a much more restrictive posture for 12 days.  In all I had 5 surgeries.  

If this happens to someone else, I strongly recommending searching for a support site on Facebook.  They gave the advice that it took me months to figure out by myself.  Did you check it out @debodun?


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2022)

Yes I joined a n RD group on FB. But the responses were mostly people telling about their own experiences with it. Can't really apply them to my situation since everyone's is different.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2022)

That's true, Deb, but you might find even just one or two helpful ideas, 
for how to manage some task, that you either had not thought of,
 or that their way doesn't work for you, but could cause you to think of something else that will.

Even that might be worth it, but you know best what you need, or what helps you, and what doesn't.  

I haven't ever been to that site, so I don't know how much one has to wade thru everyone's posts there.


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2022)

I actually shampooed this morning. I hadn't done it since the day of the procedure and it was getting greasy. I took the extra eye shield I was given and taped over  the vent holes, the taped around it on my face. It actually worked keeping water and shampoo out.


----------



## Jules (Jul 2, 2022)

debodun said:


> I actually shampooed this morning. I hadn't done it since the day of the procedure and it was getting greasy. I took the extra eye shield I was given and taped over  the vent holes, the taped around it on my face. It actually worked keeping water and shampoo out.


Necessity is the mother of invention.  

I applied a facecloth and a shower cap over most of my face, just enough uncovered that I could breathe.  It was a quick shower but got the job done.


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2022)

I was given conflicting times for my follow-up appointment with the eye surgeon tomorrow. It says 1:00 pm on the appointment card they gave me, but when the office called with an automated reminder, it said 1:30 PM. Of course the office is closed today. Now I'll have to call in the morning so I can tell my driver who's completely confused because I mentioned two different times.

It will be a week tomorrow from when I had the surgery. Eye is still red and producing exudate (scientific name for crud).


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2022)

That is fairly major type of eye surgery to my knowledge, Deb, so I am not surprised that it still looks poorly.
That's annoying to have to be uncertain of the appointment time. 
 I hope that entire outing goes well for you. As well as possible, I mean.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 5, 2022)

debodun said:


> This is the retina specialist with which I had a consultation. I think he looks like Jeff Goldblum.
> 
> https://retinaconsultants.org/about-us/our-doctors/jonathan-huz/


OMG! He sure does look like Jeff! Talk about your eye candy. I think I would have been just a bit distracted.   I discovered a blind spot in my right eye decades ago. I wound up seeing my regular eye doctor and two eye specialists who misdiagnosed me. It turns out when I finally realized it would be best to go to the eye doctor group that did my mother's cataract surgery that I got a wonderful doctor. She told me I had low tension glaucoma and that caused the blind spot. I see her every three months without fail and she orders a visual field test every 6 months.

The original blind spot, at the bottom of my eye, grew from a crescent moon on it's back shape to a basket with a handle. I also have a blind spot slowly growing in my left eye. Miraculously, with both eyes open, the blind spots are not noticeable. I'm sorry that when I made my first reply I hadn't read through the entire post, so didn't realize the ordeal you were going through! *I hope you are healing well Deb.*


----------



## debodun (Jul 5, 2022)

Had my 1 week follow-up with the surgeon, Dr. Langevin. He said he was leaving the area and going to New York City, so this would be my last visit with him. He's turning me back over to Dr. Huz. Other than that, he said everyting looked as well as to be expected and I could resume driving if I wore a corrective lens for my nearsighted right eye. Also the best news - I don't have to lay flat on my stomach for 45 minutes of every hour any more! And when I do lay down, it can be anyway EXCEPT on my back.


----------



## Jules (Jul 5, 2022)

That all sounds like great news, except for him moving away.


----------



## debodun (Jul 5, 2022)

Updated photo - 1 week after surgery. Compare to message #109 in this thread.


----------



## Jules (Jul 16, 2022)

How are you doing with your vision?


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2022)

The bubble is gone, but now I have metamorphopsia (distorted vision). It looks like things are bent inward towards the center of vision with a blind spot in the center. Have doctor's appt. this week. I am anxious to see what he has to say, if anything. Lately I get the feeling of medical people being very uncommunicative. I ask a direct question and there's no reply, only, "Make another appointment." This is as close to what I see that I can find online:


----------



## David777 (Aug 17, 2022)

Last Sunday 8/14/22 after hiking out of a very strenuous 6 day backpack while driving home, suddenly was seeing dark strand like globs floating about in my left eye. Knowing a bit about eye anatomy, guessed it was stuff floating about in my eye vitreous humor.  During drive back improved. On web found info on PVD eye floaters I'd never heard of. Then today found this thread that shows am not alone with yet another untreatable aging malady.  May be the strenuous activity causing increased blood circulation throughout my body provided force to break tissues.

Good to read some experience such protein debris eventually going away that expect means the debris can be absorbed by the retina cells and other cell elements lining the vitreous body.  That is to be expected as almost all our creaturely body elements except calcified bone are regularly being replaced. About 330 billion cells are replaced daily, or about 1 percent of all our cells. In 80 to 100 days, 30 trillion will have been replaced with old protein debris removed, the equivalent of a new you. So the humor lining tissues ought to slowly absorb loose protein debris and expel such via extracellular blood vessel removal processes that also remove old cells that are being replaced as well as cell process elements and bacteria white blood cells envelop .


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2022)

See an ophthalmologist ASAP.


----------

